# Need Sausage Stuffer Recommendation



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

For the 2nd time in ten months, the gears in my Weston 7lb sausage stuffer have locked up on me. Does anybody have a recommendation for a quality sausage stuffer that is capable of stuffing 19mm casings for snack sticks? In addition to snack sticks I stuff hog casings for Italian sausage and bratwurst.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Too bad. Weston stuffers are very popular but the models with the plastic gears just don't hold up that well.

LEM has good ones, pricey, but you get what you pay for.

Cabela's - I have an 15 lb electric-driven Cabela's with metal gears. It does a great job stuffing, especially on small sausages. Only problem is it leaves about 2 lbs in the bottom. The plunger plate doesn't go all the way down, purposely made that way so people wouln't dead end it and take a gear out. I made a distance piece out of molding clay to take up the space. Wrapped a wad of clay with Saran wrap, thew it in, and run the plate down on it. It's kind of a pain to use though.

One nice thing about the electric. It has an overload protector that trips the motor long before there's any undue stress on the gears.

Northern Tool has a 5-pounder at a great price, $86. 
see: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/ ... _200449319

It has plastic gears, but I read in the reviews that they're replacing those cheap gears with metal gears from LEM, ending up with a nice unit at a low low price.

Northern has a 15-pounder with all-metal gears for $210. I've been eye-balling that one as a gift for one of my kids.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Believe it or not, my Weston actually has metal gears in it. I pulled it apart this morning and I think the real problem is that there is just too much play in the gears. I'm thinking about an LEM, but none of them come with a 10mm tube. I'm gonna have to give them a call and see if you can use that small of a tube with their stuffers. I guess my other option is to get a quality stuffer for larger sausages and just use my grinder for snack sticks. That's what I had to do yesterday after my stuffer locked up. Twenty-five pounds of snack sticks through a grinder sure is time consuming, but it worked better than I had expected.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang, that's too bad.

I hear ya about the grind/stuff method of making slim jims; it sucks. It's hard to keep the meat cold enough and when it gets hot it just sits there spinning it's wheels in the auger housing.

If you look at the big sausage-making supply outfits websites you will find stuffing tubes for many of the stuffer brands or have the stuffing horn diameter measurements at the point of attachment.

Try:
Allied Kenco
Butcher Packer
The SausageMaker
PS Seasonings


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

You might try Tri B supply here in salt lake. sorry dont have their phone number


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> You might try Tri B supply here in salt lake. sorry dont have their phone number


Yeah, good point. I get my hickory smoking sawdust and burger bags at TRI-B

in Sandy at 801-566-8070


----------

